
Could Covid-19 Permanently Change Hand Hygiene? - FossilHominid
https://www.sapiens.org/body/hand-hygiene-covid-19/
======
samizdis
Despite the off-putting question mark in the title (and, yes, the answer is
pretty much "who knows?"), this article is a cracking read; lots of on-topic
info and historical nuggets.

Its style is also gently humorous: _" People who just weeks ago purposely
petted dogs to boost the diversity of their microbiomes now find themselves
disinfecting their hand sanitizer bottles with antibacterial wipes."_

